# brace lake ont



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

went to brace lake July 25 thru 31. we chose this outfitter because of great reviews. there were tons of walleye, most were good eating size, 16 to 18 inchs. we caught very few larger walleyes, our biggest was 21 inchs and that was about the same with others in the camp.we wanted a lake that had good perch and brace is supposed to have a large perch population, however we never located them.we landed 2 pike 40 inchs and several in the mid 30s. we did not catch a lot of pike, that maybe because we didnt really bring the right tackle and we are not avid pike fisherman.. the host teri and kyle were great. my son and i had a great time and would definitely go back.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Great video! Thanks for posting.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

That was our first trip. ......and we cant wait till next year...... definitely want to go some where to catch BIG northerns.... any suggestions?


----------



## newy78 (May 12, 2009)

Great video! That is the week that my dad and I usually go, but we didn't make it next year. We will be heading up next year though.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you usally stay in brace lake to fish.... or do you travel to the other lakes?.... next time we will bring better tackle geared to big pike


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Great report, sounds like a great trip! I fished Brace with my boy two springs ago and loved the experience!


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Mike Borger said:


> Great report, sounds like a great trip! I fished Brace with my boy two springs ago and loved the experience!


thx 


Mike Borger said:


> Great report, sounds like a great trip! I fished Brace with my boy two springs ago and loved the experience!


thx mike, we actually decided on brace lake after see videos.


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Did you make the run to Ara? That's where we got all our big pike. Would have been a trolling game around deep structure with larger baits in mid July for sure.

Next time reach out to me directly, if it's a lake I've been to I can surely help with some intel!


----------



## newy78 (May 12, 2009)

rippper said:


> Do you usally stay in brace lake to fish.... or do you travel to the other lakes?.... next time we will bring better tackle geared to big pike


We fish a couple of days on Meta just for a change of scenery. We started off going to Meta in the early 80's and then switched over to Brace when the previous owner moved from Meta to Brace. If we have someone to go to Ara with we sometimes do. It is a long ways to go by yourself.


----------



## Dslomo (Sep 28, 2012)

awesome video, cant wait to do that with my son!


----------



## mi trout slayer (Feb 9, 2017)

rippper said:


> went to brace lake July 25 thru 31. we chose this outfitter because of great reviews. there were tons of walleye, most were good eating size, 16 to 18 inchs. we caught very few larger walleyes, our biggest was 21 inchs and that was about the same with others in the camp.we wanted a lake that had good perch and brace is supposed to have a large perch population, however we never located them.we landed 2 pike 40 inchs and several in the mid 30s. we did not catch a lot of pike, that maybe because we didnt really bring the right tackle and we are not avid pike fisherman.. the host teri and kyle were great. my son and i had a great time and would definitely go back.


We went to Kaydon Lake last yr and did well on the walleyes. Looking for an outpost camp that has great brookie fishing this yr. Has anybody tried Dusey Lake or Teabeau Lake with Seven Lakes Outfitters?


----------

